# What are the advantages of upgrading lathe



## Ben Holt (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm just curious, as I'm new to wood working. I picked up a little second-hand turncrafter pro to start turning pens. Are there advantages to upgrading lathes other than getting one bigger to do larger pieces?


----------



## Tclem (Mar 4, 2016)

Is there a difference between $5 boots and $100 boots ?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 4, 2016)

Perhaps. Not to say that your lathe isn't competent, but features like reverse, electronic variable speed, and potentially the accuracy of the lathe can all be achieved by upgrading. That said, my lathe isn't electronic vs, doesn't have reverse, and likely isn't the tightest lathe out there... but it serves me well. Sure, I'd like to have a big oneway or robust, but I have no need for one, nor any desire to spend that much money on something that won't beenfit me all that much.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 4, 2016)

I came across this and just was thinking...always a scary thought. 
https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/5463891950.html

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Mar 4, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> I came across this and just was thinking...always a scary thought.
> https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/tls/5463891950.html



I have that exact same lathe (plus the extension bed and stand). I have been extremely happy with it. However, $350 is a bit overpriced, IMO, even if it's never been used. It might be a little nicer than your Turncrafter, but in all reality, purchasing it would be more of a side-step into a similar lathe rather than an upgrade. If you're itching to upgrade, I'd definitely keep an eye out for something larger/with more power.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Mar 4, 2016)

I turn on a big ol one-way. Between the hours of 2am and 7am.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 4, 2016)

I have to agree, stick with the turncrafter and if you do make a change, make it to a bigger lathe instead of another benchtop UNLESS you decide that a bench top is all the bigger you'll ever turn, if that's the case, run the one you have until it wears out, buy something nicer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DKMD (Mar 4, 2016)

The main benefits of a larger, well-made lathe are the mass and the precision of the components. I'd probably pass on the offer you posted, but I'd never discourage someone from considering an upgrade.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 5, 2016)

Agree with all above.


----------



## justallan (Mar 5, 2016)

I have the Jet that you posted and it cost me $100. I looked up your Turncrafter and really can't see a difference in the two at a quick glance. Unless the one you have totally fails you I surely wouldn't buy the same thing.
Something you might do if you want a bigger machine is post on CL and your local yard sale sites. Right now is tax time and a great time to be looking for deals. A lot of folks only get a chunk of "play" money once a year for stuff like this and so you have to buy stuff while they're all happy and confused.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 5, 2016)

justallan said:


> A lot of folks only get a chunk of "play" money once a year for stuff like this and so you have to buy stuff while they're all happy and confused.



Another thing to think about, I have found up here, wait until late March, folks needing to pay taxes and the whatnot will part with stuff pretty cheap in a pinch too. Buddy of mine bought a Powermatic 3520B last year for 1800.00 from a guy that needed cash in a hurry.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------

